# X2 Spindle lock pin



## gunboatbay (Nov 10, 2009)

For anyone that has a Sieg X2 type mini-mill, LMS just published a freebie drawing for a 'murphy-proof' spindle lock pin: 

View attachment spindle lock pin.pdf


----------

